# Huron River Small Mouth fishing report



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Floated and fished the streatch near Dexter/New Deli yesterday. Used a blue fox (gold colored) and caught several nice smallies. This was in the middle of the day. Those who fish in the early hours or late hours when the canoes aren't running should do much better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome, I was just getting on here to check if anyone had any reports for something mid-day on the Huron in that area, guess you hit that one right on the head! I'll be out there all week I hope, good luck!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I talked to a few folks passing the house over the weeked as well.Seem to be doing well for smallies.Few 4 to 5 lbers.Water looks great today.Get out befor the rain come and should have a blast.Mich


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Nice work Steve. My favorite time to fish that water is the last 2 hours of sunlight. Great smallie and pike bite, and many many deer in that area. I've been a hundred yards or so from deer either on the bank or crossing the river, while I was fishing.


----------



## Camo Boy (Aug 20, 2004)

Where do you launch your boat from? I also drive by the river and would like to fish it. 
Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Gotta change that avatar buddy. 

There are several launches on the river, starting at Baseline Dam NW of Dexter. The metroparks also have carry-in launches, and there is a public launch along Huron River Drive close to Barton Dam/Maple Road area. They are launches for canoes/kayaks/float tubes. Motorized boats, while theoretically possible to launch, are very difficult to use on the river between Dexter and AA, because of poor launch quality.


----------

